# What is everyone catching around this time of the year?



## kennyj23 (Nov 5, 2011)

I just bought my Sea Hunt Ultra 211 2014 with a Yamaha 150hp 4-stroke brand new this past November 2014. Looking for some advice or help per say on what exactly i would need as far as rigs, bait, how far out to go, if possible GPS coordinates? i have a Garmin unit i just installed and a VHF radio with a 4 ft Antenna i just mounted on top of my t-top. What type of fish can be caught right now and legally in season? Just need some coaching because i am new to all of this. Tried Tuesday sight fishing for cobia along the second sand bar and didn't see a single fish. maybe i'm doing something wrong?.


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

You can access nearly all of the public numbers by typing "public numbers" in the search box on the forum home page. AJ, Mingo, cobia, and mangrove are all in season. Get some live bait, frozen cigar minnows, squid, shrimp etc. and drop down to any of the wrecks. You'll probably have to weed thru a bunch of red snapper (which are very plentiful contrary to what the Feds seem to think). Good luck, stay safe, and rip some lips!


----------



## kennyj23 (Nov 5, 2011)

thank you yea the last time i went offshore i hit the Russian freighter, PC barge, and Tug Sylvia and all i hooked up with was snapper. i have been using a carolina rig. 2-3oz egg weight, to a swivel , to a 12 inch mono liter and a #3 circle hook. maybe my rigging should be changed? I have a pinfish trap i bought a few months ago i just don't have anywhere to set it. Tried for cobia this past tueday 4/21/15 and trolled the sandbars first and second and didnt see a single fish just lots of turtles and stingrays but no cobias. maybe i should not be looking close in shore? is it too late in the season for them to be close to shore?


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

kennyj23 said:


> legally in season?


http://myfwc.com/media/2714384/Reef-fish-pelagic-quick-chart.pdf


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

I use 'Fish Rules' app on my iPhone to see what is in season, legal size and daily limits. There are many other sources as well including the above referenced FWC site


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

EPIRB and Inflarable LifeRaft are a must!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Font size is huge! lol
Jk. I would have several rigs with different weights ready to go. Also get yourself a jigging rig, I have 2 penn 650's and 2 penn Torque 300's for jigging all pre-rigged. 2 penn phantoms for bottom dropping and several internationals for trolling. Weather has been crappy but turning better next week.
Good luck!


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

If I were you, I'd pick a good weather day and post in the "need a crew" section. Ask someone with experience to go fishing with you. Maybe some near shore wrecks/reefs for kings, snapper, cobia, etc. That should get you started. Then maybe venture out to the edge to do some trolling in May/June if that's what you're looking to do. 

Straight cobia fishing can be slow, even for those with experience and especially without a tower. So, I wouldn't get frustrated there. Plenty of bottom fish and kings to be caught near shore right now. Good luck!


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

btw.. this is the Reports Section. Just above it is the Q&A Section, where this thread belongs.


----------



## Fowl Mood (Mar 15, 2014)

With all the bad weather we've had, I've had time on my hands and go back in the earlier post from a year or two ago and pick up a lot of information that is pertinent to this time of year. It's also interesting to see the old farts that have been posting here for multiple years. They know their stuff!!!


----------

